# ultra light



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

i am looking for a new ultra light fishinig combo. i was wondering what you guys thought would be the best. a pfluger president or a pfluger microspin or pfluger gold medalist or a abu garcia cardinal 100 or 300.

thanks
james


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Bass Pro has their UL series G on sale now. You can't go wrong on the rod. Suggest you forget the tiny UL spinning reels as they have too small a spool which results in a lot of peel-offs. Think about going with a reel one size larger which will still work well. Something like a Diawa 1500 series.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/horizontal-item.jhtml?id=0011905117025a&navAction=push&navCount=2&indexId=cat20287&podId=0011905&catalogCode=IE&parentId=cat20287&parentType=index&rid=&cmCat=MainCatcat20166&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fcatalog%2Fitem-link.jhtml.2_A&_DAV=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fimages%2Fbuyinfo.gif&hasJS=true


I know you didnt mention Mitchell but I got this combo last year and love it and for 50 bukcs its a great buy. I got the 6' ultralight rod. I love it.


----------



## JakeFr5150 (Apr 11, 2004)

I fish almost exclusively with ultralights - Have to say the best rigs I have weren't combos though. You can get some decent combos if you look around. Probably the best one off the rack that I have used is the Gander Mountain Microlite 1 combo. The rod is a little short @ 5'0", but the reel is great. Has a longer spool than you will find on most ultralights so the line peeling off isn't as bad. I kind of think of myself as an ultralight "purist" (if there is such a thing...) so I don't necessarily agree with bumping up the reel to a 1000 or 1500 size. If you look around and pay attention to what you are buying, you'll get a decent reel without having to do that. If you get the 1000 or 1500, beef your rod up to a light power one so that it balances the weight better, or go with a rod that is over 6' long (like the Daiwa Spinmatic-X in 6'6" or 7'0"). Just my opinions though.

Jake


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Jake you're right about the combos, a lot of times places will take a good reel and put it on a cheap rod and sell it as a combo. I really like the cabelas IM6 rods and have several and have used mitchell reels every since i was a kid and love them. I know Mitchell is not as fancy or nice as some other reels but for durability they are great. My dad has a few Mitchell 300 reels that he has been using for over 25 years! He has caught everything from salmon to bluegills on it.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

In reviewing reels for your UL combo, check out the new GALYANS (8 bb) and Rapala brands released just this year. Both are sweet.

The Mitchell combos are $49.99 at GALYANS and there is a $10 rebate from the manufacturer right now. The GALYANS reel is on a combo for $59.99.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

What kind of rod is with that Mitchell combo? For 40 bucks i might get another light combo.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

The Mitchell combos come with Berkley Lightning Rods.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

If you don't mind swimming you can get a St croix 5.5ft ultralight with a Tica reel for free. It is located on the Southwest corner of Kelleys island in 14 ft of water. Sat it down for a split second and (I'm assuming a smallie) deposited it to the bottom of the lake for me last Sunday. St croix rods are very nice but a little pricey. 65$ for ultralight. But I was more impressed with the Tica reel. For 30$ it is really a nice reel.


----------



## Catfish John (May 10, 2004)

Being as i love to UL fish for bluegill for bait... i spent some money on a very nice setup that is far the best UL ive ever fished with.... reel is a mitchell 310 gold... 49 bucks at bass pro... and the rod is ugly stick lite... 5 ft... ul action... and the line im using is power pro 10lb test... which has diameter of 2 lb test... and i tell you its absolutely... great... all in all i have about 100 into it... and everyone ive let use it has gotten themselves the same combo... and with the power pro it cast excelent... just my 2 cents... john


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

thanks for all the input. i got a 6 foot garcia rod and a old alcedo micron that i am going to use for my ultra light set up. and i have a browning silaflex light rod and reel that is awsome. then i have a medium ugly stick with a daiwa regal-x 25000c that is pretty good. im not realy worried about line peel off because ill put fireline on it. and from what i have seen it dosent peel off like regular line dose.

thanks
james


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

I also use the fireline and it performs wonderfully. I have a Browning combo that is a super ultra light. 4.5 foot rod. Broke it last year fishing for gills with a Size 0 mepps. 2 lb LM nailed it with about 10 feet of line out. What a battle, he took me under the boat, through the weeds and by the time I got him in the canoe, I had a couple pounds of weeds around the tip which was bent double and broken. I didn't feel too bad since I broke it catching a fish instead of slamming a car door on it.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Tica Cetus reels are the nicest ultralite reels I've seen in quite some time. $40 will get you what I consider the Caddy of ultralite reels. Match it up with an ultralite St. Croix and for about $100 you'll be the envy of all your buddies.
If you're worried about having a fish strip you clean, get a heavier combo


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Last year i bought a Falcon ultra lite rod (5 footish) when I bought my boat, think it was around $60, really nice rod. Went to Walmart to see what kind of reals they have and 60% of there stuff is in "blister packs", hating not being able to try it out and already spending to much on boat/tackle/rod/etc, I took a chance on the Trantula ( i think thats the name) for about $20. So far it seems to be a pretty decent reel for the $. Have'nt had any major "drag" test yet, but with the 6# Spider mono and Falcon rod, its a blast to use.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I have the 6' BPS microlite rod and reel, a foot longer than my last combo (which is at the bottom of paint creek lake, i'd like to say it was a fish that took it in...). The added length is great for casting light lures a long way. My biggest LM this year (3-1/2 lb) came because I spotted her cruising on a previous walk around the pond and was able to later cast a 4" wacky worm right on top of her from a long way off.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I got a Wally Marshall UL from BPS two years ago and I love it. 

I got this one 


fishintiger


----------

